# First forray in the world of detailing



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry, no pictures yet 

I decided to get started down the road and have just ordered a Megs G220 orbital polisher along with a clay kit, Poorboys SSR1, SSR2, SSR3, Ex Sealant, Nattys wax and a variety of sonus 6" and 4" pads.

Now all I need to is to learn how to polish with the orbital :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

sean.ui said:


> Sorry, no pictures yet
> 
> I decided to get started down the road and have just ordered a Megs G220 orbital polisher along with a clay kit, Poorboys SSR1, SSR2, SSR3, Ex Sealant, Nattys wax and a variety of sonus 6" and 4" pads.
> 
> Now all I need to is to learn how to polish with the orbital :wink:


Practice makes perfect mate :wink:

Just don't be afraid with the random orbital polisher - very, very, very unlikely to cause any damage AT ALL. Just remember to start with the fine polishes and pads, and work upwards - it'll be alot better than finding you're using a far too abrasive pad/polish combo and having to correct things after.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, no pictures yet
> ...


Cheers mate, read that alright - start soft and work your way up. All the kit has been shipped so I could be getting on this as soon as next weekend. Hoping to get the wheels refurbed as well along with a new thermostat, fixing an oil leak and a bunch of forge hoses.


----------

